# Plowing 1/9/09 Northeast IN



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the frist part of the storm about 4" fell today. Supposed to get 4-5 more tonight and 2 tomorrow.
The frist vid is my truck with my brother driving.


This vid is in a factory that we do and thats my brother driving a 1996 chevy 6.5 diesel with turbo and an old boss V the guy we plow for brought that truck this year for 1500$ with plow!


This one is just me pushing some snow.Will get more tomorrow if the rest of the storm happens.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice videos...your getting the same system that passed through WI here Fri....in our area we got between 4 to 6 inches....2nd storm is coming in right now...we'll see how much we get there....


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

shouldnt you be out there givin him a hand?  nice vids, were gettin all that right now, goin out for round 2 momentarily as im sure you will be too since you get it right after we do


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great videos nothing better then turbo whistle at night


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great vids that PSD sounds nice!


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

we are near South Bend, my 2 trucks have just finished round 3 on the resident and busisness that are open. I'm in NY and it expected to hit this afternoon with a total of 6-10". My foreman thinks 1 more plow when all is done. payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Awsome videos! That truck sounds great!


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, Yeah we ended up with about 8" yesterday. I took the camera but went to do video and the thing died!


----------

